# ESP 7 & 8 String Carpenters (some epic pictures) ;-)



## Kayzer (Sep 4, 2009)

I ordered this nice Carpenter set last year and received both guitars approx. 4 month ago
Since I am new to this forum I thought it might be really nice to share these pictures and my thoughts!

The LTD versions with rosewood fret board and SRC inlay just didnt satisfied me and I pulled the trigger on the real deal!

Both Guitars are equipped with Locking Machine heads and have extended 27 Baritone scale, EMGs, Neckthru!

The seven is tuned a little whack normal 6 stringz to Dropped C and the B string to G with .10 - .60 strings
The eight is tuned more regular as far as you can say that about an eight string! Its just standard tuning 2 half steps down so the 8th string is just 3 half steps lower than the 7th on my Stef B-7

Overall Playability of both guitars is a blast and the sound is really hugh and straight in your face but the 8 is fucking a little bit with my Dual Recto due to the extreme low tuning, the seven works perfect with my dual recto and I am enjoying it more and more since I am using it with my Band for writing new stuff 

I played only 6 String Guitars before, so its a little exhausting and definitely something else to play the 7th but slowly my muscles extend and the riffs are moving away from only meshuggah like stuff! Looks like I still have to get more time to master the 8 strings but with this monster sitting in my backyard this wont be a big deal, cause its always a motivation to have such a nice guitar

Any more Questions? ASK!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 4, 2009)

ok so you have a B7, a B8, an M-II Urban Camo and a Jeff Hannemann?

I call dibs on all of them! 

awesome guitars dude


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 4, 2009)

Dammit Dave! I wanted dibs on the Stef 8! Oh well.


 and awesome collection, man!


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 4, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> ok so you have a B7, a B8, an M-II Urban Camo and a Jeff Hannemann?
> 
> I call dibs on all of them!
> 
> awesome guitars dude


 
Thanks but its a Jeff Hanneman Urban Camo to be exact! I am a Kahler lover! But this is just the ESP Part of my collection


----------



## loktide (Sep 4, 2009)

ach du scheiße! du hast ja eine echt fette ESP sammlung 

grüße aus heidelberg


----------



## Jogeta (Sep 4, 2009)

may we see more pics of the rest of your collection?


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 4, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Dammit Dave! I wanted dibs on the Stef 8! Oh well.
> 
> 
> and awesome collection, man!


 
Thanks, but the Stef B-8 will be something I ll show my children some time! Look here thats an 8 String guitar and its going to be Legen  dary!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 4, 2009)

Blimey someone likes ESP


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 4, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> Thanks but its a Jeff Hanneman Urban Camo to be exact! I am a Kahler lover! But this is just the ESP Part of my collection



I meant the black one dude, are they both Jeff Hannemanns?


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 4, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I meant the black one dude, are they both Jeff Hannemanns?


 
Jep 2 Jeff Hannemans ;-)



loktide said:


> ach du scheiße! du hast ja eine echt fette ESP sammlung
> 
> grüße aus heidelberg


 
Danke Danke ;-)


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice guitars 
And also  to the forum


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 4, 2009)

Jogeta said:


> may we see more pics of the rest of your collection?


 
I got a new axe last friday so i have to make a new collection picture but 2 Guitars are always sitting in the rehearsal room so i dont have all guitars on hand to make a full collection pic for the most time...

Here is an older picture, the Collection moved to its owne room short after this picture was taken, the Viper UC has been sold and my ESP MI-NTB, Jackson Stars with Kahler and my Jackson COW are missing in this shot








hufschmid said:


> Nice guitars
> And also  to the forum


 
Thanks Patrick, i was on your URL yesterday and I am enjoying your youtube clips all the time but stop deleting the old ones all the time! ;-P


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 4, 2009)

Beautiful guitars you have there, mate. Congratulations!


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 4, 2009)

Fred the Shred said:


> Beautiful guitars you have there, mate. Congratulations!


 
Thanks, i just realise that I spent 10 years working on my gear collection, maybe I should finally start playing ;-P


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 4, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> Thanks, but the Stef B-8 will be something I ll show my children some time! Look here thats an 8 String guitar and its going to be Legen  dary!




A Barney Stinson fan I see, awesome dude. You guitar collection is sick, you are a lucky man


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 4, 2009)

Tasty collection  and some serious ESP's!
I also spot a Rico Jr. headstock in the group.


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 4, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> A Barney Stinson fan I see, awesome dude. You guitar collection is sick, you are a lucky man



Jep i am a lucky Bastard and thankful for every Day! Good to See somebody got my barney hint 



mikernaut said:


> Tasty collection  and some serious ESP's!
> I also spot a Rico Jr. headstock in the group.



Good Eye the Rico is by far the Most brutal sounding axe i ve played! I am still looking for something that will Top the Rico and the Black Hanny as the b-7 are really really Close ;-)


----------



## tr0n (Sep 4, 2009)

Sweeet, I have the LTD SC607B, I notice the pickup placement on the ESP is different, both are closer to the bridge. Interesting.


----------



## Apophis (Sep 4, 2009)

and AWESOME collection


----------



## vortex_infinium (Sep 4, 2009)

Holy crap man!

Loving that Cold ESP. Not something you see too often.


----------



## Triple-J (Sep 4, 2009)

You have a Kelly Hayes sig! I love those models they are one of the best Les Paul imitations around all in all that's a pretty cool collection you have oh and...........


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 4, 2009)

Kelly Hayes ftw!!! those guitars are sick. Anyway nice stef-7 and 8 too lol


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 4, 2009)

With 25.5 scale and without the annoying Upper toggle its like the perfect les Paul style Guitar for me cause i am absolutly Not a Gibson Player


----------



## op1e (Sep 4, 2009)

Love Cold, thanks for the Allele heads up, didn't know about them. Too bad Cold's on their last tour right now, more than likely. And that's a reunion. Jeff from Mushroomhead told me the reason its over is the Scooter gets like 90% of the money for anything they do.


----------



## katierose (Sep 4, 2009)

Pretty sure the intention of this thread was to make me incredibly jealous.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice collection man! Did I see a Rico headstock in there?


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 4, 2009)

katierose said:


> Pretty sure the intention of this thread was to make me incredibly jealous.



I think that's the intention for most threads with nice guitars some of us don't have.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Sep 4, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> I think that's the intention for most threads with nice guitars some of us don't have.



I like how you used the word some.


----------



## hypermagic (Sep 4, 2009)

I didn't know you posted here I absolutely fucking loooove your BAND props from me bro!


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 5, 2009)

vortex_infinium said:


> I like how you used the word some.



Well, yeah. A lot of us don't have the luxury of being able to purchase guitars that are 2-3 grand.


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 5, 2009)

Here is a closeup of the rico, its definitly an incredible guitar!







an i also made a youtube clip


----------



## cow 7 sig (Sep 5, 2009)

The LTD versions with rosewood fret board and SRC inlay just didnt satisfied me and I pulled the trigger on the real deal!

interesting you say that.i too have both [carpenters] ESP 7&8 and the LTD 7 & 8 and i cant really feel or here any difference.they all feel amazing and sound great to me.
you have a very nice collection mate.very nice indeed


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 5, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> Good Eye the Rico is by far the Most brutal sounding axe i ve played! I am still looking for something that will Top the Rico and the Black Hanny as the b-7 are really really Close ;-)



Sweet Rico 6'er. You should try one of his 7s or 8s someday  

As for the Carpenters, they're really nice but believe it or not I thought my old LTD 607B (all maple) sounded and played better than the MIJ Stef one (alder) I sold to get. I regretted making the swap, but it could have just been a fluke thing.


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 5, 2009)

cow 7 sig said:


> The LTD versions with rosewood fret board and SRC inlay just didnt satisfied me and I pulled the trigger on the real deal!
> 
> interesting you say that.i too have both [carpenters] ESP 7&8 and the LTD 7 & 8 and i cant really feel or here any difference.they all feel amazing and sound great to me.
> you have a very nice collection mate.very nice indeed


Its just about the look that didnt satisfied me in the first case! I like the idea of black guitars with ebony boards and absolutly no inlays...! I am still thinking of getting one of these natural LTD stefs that are also played by suicide silence....



zimbloth said:


> Sweet Rico 6'er. You should try one of his 7s or 8s someday
> 
> As for the Carpenters, they're really nice but believe it or not I thought my old LTD 607B (all maple) sounded and played better than the MIJ Stef one (alder) I sold to get. I regretted making the swap, but it could have just been a fluke thing.



I am really GASing a rico seven string jekyll with splatter maple a 7 string kahler and maybe some bare knuckle pickups...


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 5, 2009)

Very nice stuff! When was there a Cold signature model?


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 5, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Very nice stuff! When was there a Cold signature model?



I think it was around 2001/2002


----------



## Triple-J (Sep 5, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Very nice stuff! When was there a Cold signature model?



From 2001-2004 Kelly Hayes had one LTD and one ESP standard (it was available with a black spider graphic and later a red graphic) and their bassist Jeremy Marshall had a sig in the F shape too.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 5, 2009)

Neat. I never had any idea, and I was really into Cold around that time.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 5, 2009)

Kayzer said:


>



Is that a PRS 12 string at the back?

You have an awesome collection man. Any chance of individual shots?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Sep 5, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> Here is a closeup of the rico, its definitly an incredible guitar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude that's awesome


----------



## st2012 (Sep 5, 2009)

Great collection man, congrats.


----------



## MTech (Sep 5, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> From 2001-2004 Kelly Hayes had one LTD and one ESP standard (it was available with a black spider graphic and later a red graphic)



Did they really?? I've got all the catalogs from 2002-now and don't recall seeing it in Red other then the one they made for Kelly himself. I was always told they didn't have the Red and some guy even told me he tried to order a custom and they wouldn't do it in Red so that it was exactly like Kelly's.
DCGL has a NOS one in right now.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Sep 5, 2009)

the red spider ones were avaliable in australia at the time.


----------



## Triple-J (Sep 5, 2009)

MTech said:


> Did they really?? I've got all the catalogs from 2002-now and don't recall seeing it in Red other then the one they made for Kelly himself. I was always told they didn't have the Red and some guy even told me he tried to order a custom and they wouldn't do it in Red so that it was exactly like Kelly's.
> DCGL has a NOS one in right now.



The red version was the same as this but with the graphic in a burgundy type red with a black outline I remember it was on the Japanese ESP site so I'm not totally sure of how readily available it was outside of Japan, ESP at the time had a UK website (they still do but it's just a crappy link to the US site now) which I'm pretty sure had it in their export series so the price must have been VERY high.


----------



## yevetz (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 5, 2009)

Don't think the red was ever an official model in the US but there are definitely a bunch floating around.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 5, 2009)

that is one sexy collection...  

jealous i am


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 11, 2009)

Someday I plan on owning one of those ESP Stef8's. Soo sexy. I'm gonna get it repainted though. Black is boring


----------



## Lero (Sep 11, 2009)

i need that stef-8 nut!!!... my sc-608b nut make me sick, it's so cheap that tuning stability decreases a lot.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 11, 2009)

Awesome collection bro! Haha, if only all of us had enough to drop around 3 grand on our guitars. Until than, Agile, Agile, Agile! :lmao:


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)

RawrItsRaptor said:


> Awesome collection bro! Haha, if only all of us had enough to drop around 3 grand on our guitars. Until than, Agile, Agile, Agile! :lmao:



If that were the case, Buz's RGA8 LACS would be sitting in my lap right now.


----------

